# March 2011 Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (2 March 2011)

My apologies for the late appearance of this thread. All entries will be updated after the close of trading today as usual.

Now I got that out of the way... Welcome to the March 2011 stock tipping competition!  

The competition this month is proudly sponsored by Stator-AFM. Stator-AFM is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. Stator enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, Stator is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, Stator has it all. 

If you're looking for the best portfolio management software money can buy, you can't beat Stator! 

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: ASF Stock Competition Leaderboard

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses.


----------



## adobee (3 March 2011)

Think there could be a problem with the leader board unless I have just lost all my money...


----------



## pixel (3 March 2011)

adobee said:


> Think there could be a problem with the leader board unless I have just lost all my money...



 yeah - umm: according to my information, ARV closed also at 5c, rather than losing 100%.

But I'm sure Joe will find a way to sort things out for us :


----------



## Joe Blow (4 March 2011)

pixel said:


> But I'm sure Joe will find a way to sort things out for us :




Indeed I have. All fixed now. 

There is, however, a recurring issue with the updating of the competiton that I need to look into.


----------



## explod (4 March 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> Indeed I have. All fixed now.
> 
> There is, however, a recurring issue with the updating of the competiton that I need to look into.




Yep, but pleased to see you there just above where I should be GG

Banana benders, I dont' know.  With the coffers growing at this rate may have to get up there and look into that GG.


----------



## Cirquedan (23 March 2011)

Joe: Are the previous months winners/leader boards publicly available?


----------



## Joe Blow (23 March 2011)

Cirquedan said:


> Joe: Are the previous months winners/leader boards publicly available?




Yes, but you will have to go through the old threads manually. A thread title search for "stock competition entries" should bring up all the old competition threads.


----------



## drillinto (25 March 2011)

Joe: Please do not delay the start of the April 2011 Stock Competition Entries.
The longer delay means that we will have less participants in the Stock Competition.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 March 2011)

drillinto said:


> Joe: Please do not delay the start of the April 2011 Stock Competition Entries.
> The longer delay means that we will have less participants in the Stock Competition.




The April competition entry thread has now been started: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22235

Feel free to enter at your convenience.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 April 2011)

Congratulations to both Buckfont and Gringotts Bank for taking out first and second place in the March stock tipping competition!

It ended up being a very close competition this month. Buckfont finished March in front with a solid 43.55% return with *GOR*, while Gringotts Bank was breathing down his neck with a 42.70% return with *VOC*! Finishing in third place was Sdajii, whose entry *EDE* finished the month 39.18% in the black.

Can Buckfont and Gringotts Bank please contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all for the April competition! 

Here are the final results for March:


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 April 2011)

Good to see the winners.

Hats off to Joe Blow for saying thanks.


----------



## Buckfont (3 April 2011)

GumbyLearner said:


> Good to see the winners.
> 
> Hats off to Joe Blow for saying thanks.




Congrats GB for coming second and commiserations to everyone else. That was a close call. And thanks especially to Joe and the team. Bf


----------



## Crom (3 April 2011)

Well done BF,

At the time I was ineligible to participate in the comp, but did buy in at .275 and sold    .485.  Am back in again at .44.

What a fascinating stock with so much potential.

Now it is FML's turn to shine for me in the April comp!

All the best to ASF contributers.


----------

